# Ragusa - Cost of Living?



## ab.kelly (Mar 2, 2020)

Hi all!

Apologies for what some will consider a silly question but, as usual, the InterWeb provides conflicting answers! And of course!



Self and wife are looking to retire to Sicily (likely somewhere in the SE - around Ragusa - NOT by the beach) ... and it'd be good to get a 'ball-park' figure on what a monthly/yearly spend would look like!

I know - just how long is that piece of string, yeah? 

Assuming we've bought a house (so no rental cost) once we've settled, and also assume a modest lifestyle (food from markets where possible, not eating out more than a few times a month, etc.)...

What do people reckon?

€1,000 a month? €1,500? €2,000?

Thanks in advance ... running an Excel here see?

Andrew


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Best thing you can do for food is find the websites for the large grocery stores near your destination. They tend to post the weekly flyers. Over the course of a couple of months do some virtual shopping.

If I tell you X costs so much but you only eat Y not much help.

Similar issue with most of the other costs. Are you buying new appliances with high energy ratings? Or are you going to use older cheaper less efficient models?

In general with no mortgage or rent to pay you'd likely have money left over from 1K. But it really depends on the choices you make.


----------



## ab.kelly (Mar 2, 2020)

NickZ said:


> Best thing you can do for food is find the websites for the large grocery stores near your destination. They tend to post the weekly flyers. Over the course of a couple of months do some virtual shopping.
> 
> If I tell you X costs so much but you only eat Y not much help.
> 
> ...


Thanks NickZ,

Great advice as I never thought about using the grocery website! Nice one...!

:clap2:

Andrew


----------



## panama rick (Oct 15, 2014)

Have you looked at the website NUMBEO. Supposedly uses data from people actually living in the area. Just remember they quote averages.


----------



## ab.kelly (Mar 2, 2020)

panama rick said:


> Have you looked at the website NUMBEO. Supposedly uses data from people actually living in the area. Just remember they quote averages.


Thanks Panana Rick,

Yes ... have looked at that site and noted the numbers. A useful site!



Encouraging when compared to those in London here anuways!

But, as you rightly state, 'averages' though, yeah? So not neccessarily to be taken at face value...

Cheers...

Andrew


----------

